# Burstner Solano T615



## 105684 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello there and a happy New Year to one and all.
My Solano T615 is eight months old and I am having real problems closing the outside door. It has to be slammed quite hard and the lock only works when the door is pressed hard in the centre. The door frame seems to be OK but I have noticed that the door itself is bowed. Is this a common problem with MHs ? I assume that the centre core is made of plywood and that the only cure may be a replacement door. Any suggestions please ?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Chris

Is yours the standard door or the Hartal security with window, we have the latter and you can move the striker plates to adjust, I assume that the standard door also uses similar, with the cold weather the rubber doorseals harden and give that little extra resistance to deform so if you adjust it now it may well be problematic in the warmer months.

If you suspect the door/ or frame is deformed take a strip of stiff plastic or paper and place it between the door and seal, close the door as normal and see if you can slide the strip up/down, if you can slide it easily it indicates poor contact between door and seal, keep changing position until you have checked the complete door.

Alternatively apply a small thin stripe of vaseline/petroleum jelly to the rubber seal, close door normally and leave for 30 seconds, open and check the pattern of the stripe, any areas left the same size as the original stripe are not contacting.

Don't forget to wipe/clean off after because you can be certain it will find any clothes that you pass within a yard of the door :lol: 

Your dealer should sort this out anyway if you are not comfortable doing these little tests.

Chris


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

*Solano door*

Our habitation door on a 57 plate T710 had exactly the same problem from new. We've done 5000 miles and it is becoming easier, but the dealer said it can be adjusted which he will do when our new tabletop arrives (the old one was factory-fitted upside down).

We've also found Burstner to be helpful in the past when things have gone wrong - we just wrote to them directly (address on their website) and they got in touch.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## 105684 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Solano Door*

Many thanks for the replies. The door is the standard type and I will check the gap as suggested and also make sure that it is fitted the correct way round !! I guess it is then back to the Agents. Having to slam the door so hard is particularly annoying and noisy especially late at night.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Solano Door*



renardargent said:


> Many thanks for the replies. The door is the standard type and I will check the gap as suggested and also make sure that it is fitted the correct way round !! I guess it is then back to the Agents. Having to slam the door so hard is particularly annoying and noisy especially late at night.


I presume my door on a Marano is similar if not the same and there are I have been told problems with the locks Burstner use. It is my view that tinkering about with them either yourself or trained mechanics is a waste of time because after a total of four visits for the same problem it was remedied with simply a new lock. So a new lock is the starting point and once that is fitted the door can be properly aligned.

Please do not think I know what I am talking about. I am talking about what I have been told or overheard.


----------

